# Antenna



## djenkins2588 (11 mo ago)

Does anyone have location / dimensions for 69 GTO front fender antenna? my fender does not have the cutout.


----------



## Rocky Colavito (2 mo ago)

djenkins2588 said:


> Does anyone have location / dimensions for 69 GTO front fender antenna? my fender does not have the cutout.


Mine is factory and measures 6 5/8” from cowl and 4” from hood opening.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Reproduction fender??
Factory Power antenna car ??
Factory radio delete???
Hmmmm


----------



## djenkins2588 (11 mo ago)

Factory Fender, car had a rear antenna moving to front.


----------

